# driver sunvisor too loose



## Blk11CruzeRS (Jul 25, 2011)

so my driver side sunvisor, when fully extended, just swings and hits me in the head when A: the window is down and wind blows on it or B: i turn a corner and the turning force makes it swing into my head.... anyone else have this problem?


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Mine's so tight it almost squeaks when moving it. Take it back to the dealer and have them repair/replace it.


----------



## Blk11CruzeRS (Jul 25, 2011)

ahh ok, ill take it in, thanks!


----------



## Blk11CruzeRS (Jul 25, 2011)

I had the dealer order the visor ahead of time, then when it came in i just went in and they changed it in about 20 mins under warranty! new one works much better!


----------



## Blk11CruzeRS (Jul 25, 2011)

oh yea


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I know this is a very old thread, but no point in creating a new one. My driver sunvisor no longer will stay up when not in use. It hangs freely and is constantly in the way now. As luck would have it, my bumper to bumper warranty expired a week before this. Dealership said it'd be $107 for a new one, talk about ridiculous. These are so cheap looking and don't even have a light on them, I would hate to know what it costs to replace one in one of the newer Silverados. I am trying to find a replacement that is not priced heavily and wondering if getting one with a light would be worth it..any output.


----------



## bigj7489 (Mar 8, 2017)

Having this issue too...in fact if I take it in, it'll be my THIRD drivers side sunvisor on my '14 Cruze.

There's not an easier way is there...screw that needs to be tightened or something?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TGrayEco said:


> I know this is a very old thread, but no point in creating a new one. My driver sunvisor no longer will stay up when not in use. It hangs freely and is constantly in the way now. As luck would have it, my bumper to bumper warranty expired a week before this. Dealership said it'd be $107 for a new one, talk about ridiculous. These are so cheap looking and don't even have a light on them, I would hate to know what it costs to replace one in one of the newer Silverados. I am trying to find a replacement that is not priced heavily and wondering if getting one with a light would be worth it..any output.


I would contact @Chevy Customer Care and have your VIN and preferred local dealer information handy.



bigj7489 said:


> Having this issue too...in fact if I take it in, it'll be my THIRD drivers side sunvisor on my '14 Cruze.
> 
> There's not an easier way is there...screw that needs to be tightened or something?


I would make the same suggestion to you as well.

And by the way, Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

You should introduce yourself here first. Second, if you are/were military, also post here if you want to share that: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/6-new-cruzetalk-start-here/12856-military-veterans-post-here.html.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

I found a replacement one on an eBay auction from LKQ LKQonline | eBay Stores They had driver and passenger set for $48 total.
http://stores.ebay.com/LKQonline/_i.html?_nkw=chevrolet+cruze+visor&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_sop=1


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Blasirl said:


> I would contact @*Chevy Customer Care* and have your VIN and preferred local dealer information handy.


I found one on Ebay for a good price, was just outside of any warranty that would have covered it.
And, I also no longer have the Cruze. After a 3rd trip for a coolant leak that just wouldn't go away I traded it in and got a 2016 Colorado.:jump::yahoo:


----------

